# Anyone know a chopper pilot?



## firststateuser (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi folks -- I'm the newbie, so forgive me if I'm asking a question that has been previously answered. My area of expertise is developing dioramas dealing with the emergency services -- both for entertainment and fire-rescue training.

I am currently building an AirMedevac scenario showing the helo on the hospital pad, and the patient being wheeled to the off-screen emergency department.

I'm trying to find a _1/32nd or 1/34th helmeted pilot_, and two helmeted crew members. The ship of choice is a _New Ray 1.32nd scale Europcopter _with high tail rotor and rear patient doors.

Your ideas and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

_Lou_

PS: I'll be posting photos of my work soon at NationsBravest.com


----------



## Phalsis (Oct 2, 2008)

I ran into the same conumdrum for my 1/35th Trumpter Hind Gunship.
I converted a pair of Modern Russian soliders in 1/35th to finally get what I wanted.
No one really makes 1/35th to 1/32 Helo crews.
Verlinden makes some 1/32 resin fighter pilots. Would be the best way to get the helmets if anything. they do have G suits on but you may be able to sand them down and use some putty.

Phalsis,


----------

